# Confessioni di due menti diaboliche



## scrittore (13 Gennaio 2014)

Busso alla porta della casa di Giulia, vengo accolto come al solito dalla colf che mi invita ad entrare e mi fa accomodare sul divano della sala da pranzo.
- La signora la stava aspettando - mi anticipa garbatamente.

Non aspetto molto. Arriva coperta dalla sua vestaglia di raso rossa. Il volto chiuso in una maschera di tristezza.
Tira fuori due bicchieri dal cassetto del suo piano bar, poi riempie il mio di glen grant e il suo con della vodka. Iniziamo a bere.
Senza troppi preamboli, in silenzio, mi avvicino a lei ed inizio a baciarla, prima il collo, poi sempre più giù.

" E cosi sapevi tutto.. " le dico mentre le mie mani si fanno strada tra la seta delle calze e il pizzo delle sue mutandine nere.

- Si. Non ho potuto fare in tempo ad avvertirti, ma anche se lo avessi fatto mi sarei comunque sbagliata. -

" In che senso?"  non accennavo minimamente a fermarmi.

- Mi aveva detto che soffriva di cancro, che di li a poco sarebbe morta e che avrebbe voluto che fossi tu ad occuparti della bambina. Volevo dirtelo ma non ho fatto in tempo, si è tolta la vita la sera stessa -

Le tolsi la vestaglia, poi la afferrai per la vita e la misi tra le mie gambe. Sentivo le sue mani tra i mie pantaloni, mi cercava.. mi voleva. Come se nulla fosse mai accaduto.
La lasciai fare, ma non smisi di parlare. Per quanto possibile, mi controllai.

"…e adesso mi ritrovo con una casa tutta per me, una bambina da mantenere e un piccolo capitale di famiglia da gestire. Immagino che dovrei ringraziarti per tutto l'aiuto che mi hai dato… "

Giulia fece il suo sorriso sarcastico di sempre. Si muoveva su di me lentamente come se volesse godersi ogni attimo di quella discussione.

- In un certo senso mi dovresti molto di più, considerato che il motivo per cui ti sei ficcato in questo casino era provare a toglierti dai nostri affari -

"Vero. Peccato però che anche tu ci sei entrata dentro e sei invischiata tanto quanto me".

Non riuscii a far sparire quel sorriso sarcastico dal suo viso, tuttavia smise di muoversi su di me, avvicinò le sue labbra alle mie dicendo molto lentamente:
- cosa vorresti insinuare? -

"Solo che non credo ad una singola parola di quello che mi hai detto.
E' vero, Anna venne da te e voleva affidarmi la bambina e tutti i suoi averi ma non penso che ti parlò mai di cancro, non credo che ti avesse rivelato che gli erano rimasti pochi giorni da vivere. Lei era una persona diversa da me o da te. Lei era una che non sapeva mentire.
Tu piuttosto, sapevi tutto.
Sapevi cosa aveva fatto con Lorenzo e sapevi anche della bambina. Ti aveva confidato che aveva visto nuovamente Lorenzo e che si era sentita umiliata, cosi umiliata che aveva pensato di farla finita. Non sapeva quando, non sapeva come, ma prima di tutto aveva deciso di pensare al bene di sua figlia. Per questo era venuta da te. Magari si aspettava da te un rifiuto, o una parola di conforto, invece niente. Non le hai detto niente! Ti sei limitata a compilare le pratiche e a trattarla come avevi sempre fatto da quando aveva iniziato a stare con me. Come una nullità."

Vidi il suo viso accendersi, smise di stare sulle mie gambe, si alzò e iniziò a camminare su e giù per la stanza.

" Ma c'è dell'altro" continuai.
"Quel biglietto. Voglio vederti soffrire. L'hai scritto tu vero? Volevi sviare tutti i pensieri su di te e farmi sentire minacciato da Lorenzo. Non potevi immaginare che l'avrebbe fatto la sera stessa ma sapevi che prima o poi Anna si sarebbe tolta la vita. E tu volevi esserci. Volevi prima starmi vicino e vedermi soffrire, aiutarmi per poi ricattarmi nuovamente, usando tutto quell'affetto che hai avuto per me per chissà quali scopi.. Dimmi la verità Giulia. E' andata così? "

Le presi un polso e la girai costringendola a guardarmi negli occhi:
"E' ANDATA COSI'?" le urlai e quella miccia che si era accesa sul suo volto finalmente esplose. Iniziò a spingermi, a picchiarmi i pugni sul petto, ad urlarmi addosso con tutta la rabbia che aveva.

- Te l'avevo detto di non mischiare mai il sesso con gli affari. Non dovevi. Mi hai tolto il migliore avvocato che avevo in studio, ti sei messo in affari con Lorenzo solo per avere una entrata in più e ricattarmi meglio, hai cercato di uscire fuori dalla mia vita mettendo al tuo posto quella ragazzina di Alessandra che non sa fare altro che sbattermi addosso i tuoi conti e i tuoi report del cazzo. Era un gioco pericoloso, te l'avevo detto e io non potevo stare a guardare senza fare niente. Eppure l'ho fatto. Ho aspettato, ho aspettato che ti rovinassi con le tue stesse mani, e cosi è stato. E non sai che senso di disgusto ho provato quando Anna è venuta da me, con quelle prove che aveva registrato per te, a chiedermi di aiutarti. Non hai avuto nemmeno le palle di presentarti tu di persona. Avevo già in mente il modo per farti ricambiare quel favore. Ma anche allora era un gioco. Il nostro gioco, dove mischiamo il sesso con i sentimenti per vedere fino a dove riusciamo ad arrivare. Non immaginavo che tu fossi arrivato a tanto, a spingere una ragazza tra le braccia di un altro solo per toglierti dai guai. Sei tu lo stronzo Marco. E quando ho capito che Anna avrebbe voluto farla finita si. Non ho fatto niente. Volevo vederti soffrire, mi interessava solo quello. Volevo solo quello. -

Si avvicina, mi abbraccia, poi scoppia in lacrime.
- Io volevo solo te, non volevo dividerti con nessuno. Volevo solo te. -

La allontanai. Mi riavvicinai al divano e versai un altro goccio di glen grant nel mio bicchiere e un po' di vodka nel suo.
La guardai un'altra volta, le diedi da bere e le sorrisi.

"Bhe. A quanto pare ci sei riuscita. Il nostro gioco si è concluso con una solenne parità. Direi di brindare a questo punto e di prometterci due cose.
Io ti prometto che non farò più giochi di questo tipo con te.
Tu, da parte tua, mi prometti che ti prenderai cura della bambina, le farai da zia. Le accenderai un fondo fiduciario dove le verserai ogni mese mille euro, fino a che sarà in vita. Mi sembra il minimo, visto quello che hai appena confessato."

D'un tratto la rabbia le era scomparsa dal viso, era tornata la Giulia cinica di sempre, quella con cui giocavo, quella di cui bisogna avere paura.

- Non starai dicendo sul serio? Non hai nulla contro di me. Se solo provi a spargere questa voce dirò a tutti che sei un bugiardo, ti diffamerò, del resto io ti ho aiutato. Lo sanno tutti che ti sono stata vicina. –

"…già, perchè volevi vedermi soffrire... vero?"
- si , ma non sarà cerco questo il motivo che penserà la gente di me. Non ti conviene iniziare questo gioco con me Marco, perdi in partenza -

Fu allora che tirai fuori il registratore dalla tasca della giacca. Era ancora in modalità registrazione. Lo misi davanti ai suoi occhi prima di premere il pulsande di stop.


_La questione non è tanto quella di uscirne con meno cicatrici possibili, quanto quella di capire in che razza di casino sei entrato!_
"Sai Giulia, io non credo proprio che tu voglia rischiare tutta la tua carriera per una storia così. Del resto potrebbe succedere, se solo facessi ascoltare questa registrazione a qualcuno bravo quanto te..."

D'un tratto, la sua espressione tornò ad essere quella di sempre. La Giulia sarcastica e sadica che avevo sempre sfidato era tornata.
Il nostro legame di dipendenza dal sesso ci ha messo più volte in situazioni simili, una sfida costante giocata con la pelle degli altri. Questa volta ci è costato molto di più di un semplice bicchiede di whisky e una scopata.
Fece un cenno con la mano, come a dire basta, chiudiamola qui.

-Vai fuori di qui. - Mi dice. Poi gira le spalle, rimette la sua veste di raso rossa. E resta in attesa. Ad ascoltare il rumore dei miei passi che si allontanano da lei.
Fino alla prossima volta.


----------

